# Bring back the Pre-Paid options



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

I miss the one year pre pay plan! not only did it save a little bit of money, but I could pay for a years worth of service when I got my tax refund and not have to worry about having an extra $20 on a debit card come that time of the month for tivo to be paid. And i hate having to choose between gas food and tivo. Bring back the prepay plans!!!!!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you are having to choose between paying for gas and food or for TiVo, then you have much bigger problems than the lack of a yearly payment option.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you are having to choose between paying for gas and food or for TiVo, then you have much bigger problems than the lack of a yearly payment option.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you are having to choose between paying for gas and food or for TiVo, then you have much bigger problems than the lack of a yearly payment option.


Look at the rich guy getting all judgmental. You are just like my judgmental rich parents. Looking down on me because I wasn't provided a job that brings in a lot of income.

What if YOU were dealt a lousy hand?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

flashedbios said:


> Look at the rich guy getting all judgmental. You are just like my judgmental rich parents. Looking down on me because I wasn't provided a job that brings in a lot of income. What if YOU were dealt a lousy hand?


I think all he's saying is that food and gas aren't luxuries like a TiVo, they're necessities.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

Plus most of the time I have the money, its just loading it on a debit card thats a drag. Greendot money paks cost $5


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

flashedbios said:


> Plus most of the time I have the money, its just loading it on a debit card thats a drag. Greendot money paks cost $5


Open an actual checking account that comes with a debit card and deposit your money in there.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

flashedbios said:


> Look at the rich guy getting all judgmental. You are just like my judgmental rich parents. Looking down on me because I wasn't provided a job that brings in a lot of income.
> 
> What if YOU were dealt a lousy hand?


I wasn't trying to be judgmental. If you are truly having to decide between food and TiVo, then you should choose food. TiVo is nice to have, but it is definitely a luxury. Also, if you are able to afford yearly but not monthly, your income level might not be the primary problem. You may have some money management issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

flashedbios said:


> Plus most of the time I have the money, its just loading it on a debit card thats a drag. Greendot money paks cost $5


LOL, last guy on the planet that needs a Tivo.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

flashedbios said:


> Plus most of the time I have the money, its just loading it on a debit card thats a drag. Greendot money paks cost $5


Holy crap a pre-paid debit card? The fees associated with this card are simply ludicrous, like $4.95 a month if you don't perform enough transactions, another $4.95 to add more $$ to the card and the list goes on an on.

Do yourself a favor and get a real bank account, as I recall my daughter when she was 16 got a checking account at Bank of America and the account has no minimum fee and no bank fees provided she does everything online or via on of BofA's ATM's. If she goes to see a teller they charge her a fee for the transaction.

The only catch is YOU MUST keep track of your spending so you don't cause an overdraft otherwise you will get ramrodded with fees.

-TL


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> Open an actual checking account that comes with a debit card and deposit your money in there.


I cannot do that because I have scammed so many banks that my social is blacklisted.

My debit card has no montly fee, i use serve from american express. I could load it for free at walmart but the nearest walmart is 30 miles away and theres always a line and a lot of undesirable people there. I'd spend $5 in gas driving there anyways, plus thers the chance i could get pulled over and ticketed, or my car could leave me stranded 30 miles from home so I just go to the gas station across the street and buy a moneypak

plus prepaid debit cards cannot be garnished like a bank account can and I have something like 8 or 9 Civil court judgments against me totaling 40k. I could make payment arrangments but i dont feel like paying the money. paying what few fees I do pay is worth hidnig my money from these sharks. Anways im way off topic. i just thought it would be nice of tivo to bring back their 1 year prepay option. I like prepaying for things it guarantees ill have services even when the man sticks it to me.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

flashedbios said:


> I cannot do that because I have scammed so many banks that my social is blacklisted. My debit card has no montly fee, i use serve from american express. I could load it for free at walmart but the nearest walmart is 30 miles away and theres always a line and a lot of undesirable people there. I'd spend $5 in gas driving there anyways, plus thers the chance i could get pulled over and ticketed, or my car could leave me stranded 30 miles from home so I just go to the gas station across the street and buy a moneypak plus prepaid debit cards cannot be garnished like a bank account can and I have something like 8 or 9 Civil court judgments against me totaling 40k. I could make payment arrangments but i dont feel like paying the money. paying what few fees I do pay is worth hidnig my money from these sharks. Anways im way off topic. i just thought it would be nice of tivo to bring back their 1 year prepay option. I like prepaying for things it guarantees ill have services even when the man sticks it to me.


Yeah, I feel safe on the same digital forum as you. And you call THEM sharks?!?!?! I'm at a TOTAL loss for words!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

flashedbios said:


> I cannot do that because I have scammed so many banks that my social is blacklisted.


Say what!?!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Use your tax return to buy lifetime instead. $400 and you never pay for service ever again. (use the coupon code "PLSR" to get the $400 price)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

flashedbios said:


> I cannot do that because I have scammed so many banks that my social is blacklisted.


Now that is funny right there... 

Harper / Tarheels - I might just be wrong, but I am starting to think flash is stringing you guys along. If not - OMG!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Now that is funny right there...  Harper / Tarheels - I might just be wrong, but I am starting to think flash is stringing you guys along. If not - OMG!


Yeah I was wondering that myself as well!


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

It is possible to be "blacklisted" in a sense from the banking system. A bank can report a customer to a company like we have here in MN called ChexSystems for things like overdrafts, bounced checks or anything else negative I suppose. If you try to get a new account at another bank which uses ChexSystem's database, you could be denied. (I work at a bank).


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

flashedbios said:


> Looking down on me because I wasn't provided a job that brings in a lot of income.
> 
> What if YOU were dealt a lousy hand?


You weren't *provided* a job? OMG, someone didn't hand you something for free that you obviously deserve? Oh the humanity!

Bet most of us here worked to get where we are, we weren't provided anything!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

flashedbios said:


> Look at the rich guy getting all judgmental. You are just like my judgmental rich parents. Looking down on me because I wasn't provided a job that brings in a lot of income.
> 
> What if YOU were dealt a lousy hand?


Jobs are not provided. Positions of responsibility and reward are EARNED.

Sorry, your language struck a nerve that runs deep.

Who is John Galt?


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

I hope none of you actually believe any of this, it is too sad to be true. I for one am going to just laugh it off and hope it is just a joke....it has to be doesn't it???


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Sure does sound like a good troll to me.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> Sure does sound like a good troll to me.


Of course this has gone way off topic but...

Could be, but then again maybe not. I think we live in the "ME too generation" where people feel they are entitled to have everything their friends/family/neighbors have.

I remember a story my father relayed to me many years ago when he ran a small business. One of his employees received another court ordered wage garnishment, my father went to the guy and basically said "You are driving a newer car than me, you have a boat, you have this and that but you never get a paycheck for yourself, why are you doing this to yourself?" his response was something like "I live on X percentage of my income, do you?"

The other thing that has come out is some people don't care how much it costs or for how long they have to pay for, they just want to know "what is the payment amount per month?" and then simply tack it on.

Its a shame there are so many companies out there that are willing to take advantage of those that don't understand how to manage their money. These "Payday" loans charging 50 or 60% interest, or credit cards charging 30% or more interest, they know how to take advantage of those that just want to know "What is my month payment"

I'm glad I do not live paycheck to paycheck and do not (nor have I ever) carry any consumer credit debt but not everybody has figured out how to do that for one reason or another.

-TL


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

flashedbios said:


> Looking down on me because I wasn't provided a job that brings in a lot of income. What if YOU were dealt a lousy hand?





jcthorne said:


> Jobs are not provided. Positions of responsibility and reward are EARNED.


The truth is somewhere between these 2 statements. Certainly hard work is (usually) a necessary element for a successful career, but hard work alone is certainly not enough. Some of the hardest working people in this world make the least amount of money. Any successful career path will involve some amount of luck, and to not acknowledge that is just arrogance.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

Time_Lord said:


> Of course this has gone way off topic but...
> 
> Could be, but then again maybe not. I think we live in the "ME too generation" where people feel they are entitled to have everything their friends/family/neighbors have.
> 
> ...


Your first sentence says it all. Why SHOULDN'T I have the same nice things other people have? If we are all equal, and to be treated equally, then we are all entitled to the same nice things. If I cannot get what I want honestly, I will scam banks by taking advantage of their programs that pay overdrafts, get credit cards and never pay them back, and buy cell phones on contract and sell them at non-contract prices. None of this is a joke. I am a scammer / conman. I just make sure all my scams and frauds stay just questionable enough to be civil torts and not outright crimes.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

flashedbios said:


> Your first sentence says it all. Why SHOULDN'T I have the same nice things other people have? If we are all equal, and to be treated equally, then we are all entitled to the same nice things. If I cannot get what I want honestly, I will scam banks by taking advantage of their programs that pay overdrafts, get credit cards and never pay them back, and buy cell phones on contract and sell them at non-contract prices. None of this is a joke. I am a scammer / conman. I just make sure all my scams and frauds stay just questionable enough to be civil torts and not outright crimes.


I don't really approve of this economic strategy, but I can't blame you too much for it. This is pretty much the same line of thinking that many politicians, CEOs, and wall street bankers in this country share with you.


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't really approve of this economic strategy, but I can't blame you too much for it. This is pretty much the same line of thinking that many politicians, CEOs, and wall street bankers in this country share with you.


I don't like doing what I do, and I used to have a very nice IT job making $700 per week repairing computers. That business went out of business in 2007, and I immediately started looking for a job. I have Aspberger's and I do not do well socially with others. Although I try very hard, I think I fail interviews miserably. I of course come all dressed up, like I'm going to church, and I only speak when its an answer to one of their questions. I think where I screw up is every interviewer has asked what my weaknesses are, and aside from having a mild form of Autism, I have none. I'm very smart and catch on to computers and mechanics quickly. So I tell them the truth. And then they ask, ask the questions I hate, all about teamwork. How have you used a team to accomplish a goal? What has been your biggest contribution to a team? Name a time when you used teamwork to diffuse an angry customer. I have no answer for those. I just come to work, do my job and go home? I don't get all involved in that crap. When I worked at millennium, I came to work. I fixed all of the computers that customers dropped off the day before, and I went home. THe boss dealt with calling them, with ordering parts, and with explaining to them why the stupid picture of their ugly baby wasn't their wallpaper anymore after a reformat. So yes I have looked for a job but in the mean time, I have to earn money to pay my rent and bills and maintain a lifestyle that I am happy with. It's either that or me and my wife go live with my parents and they are controlling and very uppity and snobby about money management and saving. My dad doesn't just buy a product, he researches it, he compares it, he prices out used vs new, he does a god damned cost of ownership chart on it. Me; I see, I like; I buy. period. Idont discuss it, if the bills for this month are paid and I have the extra money it gets spent. Oh my god ive rambled on and on. this thread was about bringing back prepay tivo service and now im giving you my whole life story.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

So the point of this thread is to sarcastically mock the innumerate who have poor impulse control?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

flashedbios said:


> I don't like doing what I do....


Your post actually made me cry. Our society does not really have anyway to deal with people that are different than the "norm." My son suffers ADHD and executive function disorder...not nearly as severe a problem as Aspbergers...and I worry about how he will be able to function on his own in the world.

I am so happy you are married...at least you have someone that cares about you. I don't know where you live, but have you investigated if your state or local government offer assistance for individuals with cognitive or emotional disabilities? You can't keep on like you are forever...please seek out help!

Take care of yourself...I hope things get better for you.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Depending on how old your systems are you should call customer service, they may offer you a deal to lifetime them. I just lifetime my second Premiere for $199, the first one already had lifetime.

I'm disabled, high medical expenses and live on a fixed income. I understand the struggle to have nice things. It requires planning, self control and determination. Stop writing hot checks

Resolve your issues with Chex Systems (pay the principle, they can't hold the fees over your head; federal law)


----------

